# Tax Free?



## seochris (Jun 12, 2012)

I am considering moving to the ME on a 1 year (renewable) contract.

It is obviously tax free in the ME, is it also tax free in the UK?

Is there anything i have to do before i leave the UK in order to qualify?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I believe you have asked this same question elsewhere, but start by reading this:

Guidance for British Expats – updated May 2012 | Financialuae's Blog


----------

